# New to me 05 f250 psd



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Like the title says new to me 05 f250 6.0 psd ccsb 133000 miles on the clock. Id like to thank the Hurricane Irene stimulus for allowing me the funds to buy this truck.Thumbs Up Plans are to put my wide out and tornado on this truck and run it till the wheels fall off witch i hope is a long time from now. Parts already on order are hids, sct livewire and debating airbags to help hold the loaded salter with the perks of train horns because id already have the compressor  headlight,taillight strobes in 08 taillights, SoundOff 1400 Lumen back up lights and a full detail are all on my list of things to do. ill post pics as she comes along


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

and a under hood pic


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sharp looking truck. Those are some of my favorite body style Fords and that coil spring front end is alot better then the old leaf spring ones.

To go with your SCT I'd recommend custom tunes, alot of guys like Eric at Innovative diesel. If you fine Ultimate Plow on here he might give you some other ideas, he's pretty into the 6.0 trucks I think. 


I'd look into coolant filters, egr delete, and exhaust also. Depending on your driving style headstuds and head gaskets may be a good idea also. The 6.0's are pretty cool trucks, just in factory form they need some refinement.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

thank you sir complement as for the body style its also my fav besides my 2011. As for the 6.0 this is not my first one







thats my old 05 that was the twin to this blue truck my friends dads got the this blue truck same time i got the white on only difference was outside color. i strongly regret selling the white truck that now has 175000 on it so when this one went for sale i jumped on it. Eric at Innovative diesel is who tuned my white one and who i ordered the tunner for this truck from also so again good advice, as far as egr goes i did not list that as parts to order because i already picked it up just need to install. im taking the muffler out and prey that the hg hold till after winter as that when i plan to do studs.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

nice truck! mine is an 06 and i love it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

fatheadon1;1335575 said:


> thank you sir complement as for the body style its also my fav besides my 2011. As for the 6.0 this is not my first one. Eric at Innovative diesel is who tuned my white one and who i ordered the tunner for this truck from also so again good advice, as far as egr goes i did not list that as parts to order because i already picked it up just need to install. im taking the muffler out and prey that the hg hold till after winter as that when i plan to do studs.


Sounds like you've got this under control and know what your dealing with. I wasn't sure if you knew anything about the 6.0's or were a new guy to them and were going to be totally surprised and disappointed when things possibly started going wrong with it that could easily have been prevented.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE=	dieseltechnice truck! mine is an 06 and i love it. they are sexy in white



Mark13;1335596 said:


> Sounds like you've got this under control and know what your dealing with. I wasn't sure if you knew anything about the 6.0's or were a new guy to them and were going to be totally surprised and disappointed when things possibly started going wrong with it that could easily have been prevented.
> 
> yep im fully aware of the factory kinks in the 6.0 and know that with a few "tweaks'' they can be a great motor. i also applaud you for being informative instead of bashin a ford or 6.0 like some do. And in the long run i think i stole the truck at the price i got it for so if it need hg ill still be at retail of what the truck is worth and i knew that going in and im ok with that.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

fatheadon1;1335620 said:


> i also applaud you for being informative instead of bashin a ford or 6.0 like some do.


I've had a couple different 6.0's either break down on me or have something go wrong but remain mostly drivable to get me home or somewhere safe on several occasions. They were all work trucks at places I have worked in the past. I'm not going to run out and buy one, but I appreciate a properly altered and well cared for one that's made to be reliable. They have a pretty unique sound to them once modded with a straight pipe, definitely gets your attention when their rapped out.

I'm a glass half full type, no sense bashing someone on a purchase they made. Especially if they know the in's and outs of them and have the intention to make it better then it was from the factory.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Well said Mark.

That is a good looking truck. I'm sure your end product will be exactally what you want. Although I'm not sure there is ever an end.....never has been with my truck. Always want more.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

well got some parts, 2010 harley wheels harley headlights 55w hi low hid and fogs SoundOff 1400 Lumen














back up lights. still waiting on my strobes and mvp to come in and then its time to get to work


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Nice truck!!!!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice truck, can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

well spent the am of my turkey day working on the truck since its been raining all week and this was the first nice weather. got the rims an tires on rear brakes done and a fresh oil change. more to come in the next few days







happy thanksgiving everyone


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

finally got some snow last weekend truck clocked 8 hrs flawlessly, heres a pic sightly over loaded with salt


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

nice setup, my ideal rig


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking truck


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Id like to see more pics of that truck and spreader, Im going to a 6 ft bed next year and want to see how the spreader fits in it.

Good looking truck


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice truck!


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the complements guys i have work my ass of to buy and set this truck as its an"extra" all I got left is to get my fuel tank in the gap between the spreader an cab an make something to stop the salt from covering the bumper. More pics to come


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

what size are tha HD wheels 18" ? 2010 rear tails !!

pricy , for sure big guy ! SWEEEET


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

last pic for now is my scangauge 2 an i have to say its the best money iv spent on the truck yet. for a 160 bucks it tells you everything thats going on with your ride


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

RepoMan1968;1431340 said:


> what size are tha HD wheels 18" ? 2010 rear tails !!
> 
> pricy , for sure big guy ! SWEEEET


hd wheels are 2010 20'' with 285/65/20 bfg at, and yes the taillights are 2011s hoping to get a bumper and tailgate by summer if it ever snows so i can have the $$$


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

fatheadon1;1431357 said:


> hd wheels are 2010 20'' with 285/65/20 bfg at, and yes the taillights are 2011s hoping to get a bumper and tailgate by summer if it ever snows so i can have the $$$


have you thought about .......cai , 5"6,7,8,stack or stacks , egr delete, head studs, zoodad, ?
the mods are endless. exaust ,cai and studs with a tuner are almost mandatory . 
when that degas bottle starts pukin' your laying into the skinny pedal lil too much .

get er done


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Had a Cai on my last 6.0 and was not happy with it. I'd like stacks but need a transfer tank where they would come into the bed so that won't work. My plans for the truck are extended life coolant, straight pipe for now then come summer I'll do egr delete oil cooler update sct fitting an head studs then she will be bullet proof. Till then the truck an I have a deal to be good to each other an not blow up lol an if it does well then it will be a project now instead of later either way I think I like this truck more then my new one


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

fatheadon1;1431348 said:


> [last pic for now is my scangauge 2 an i have to say its the best money iv spent on the truck yet. for a 160 bucks it tells you everything thats going on with your ride


If I had to tell someone ONE thing to do to a 6.0, it would be buy a scanguage 2, its to bad they didnt have a digital read out built into the dash standard.

coolant filter and ELC coolant ASAP! and my heads are stock at 95k and i run either an SRL or innovative street since 45k. and if they didnt lift the other night when i had to show my buddy the differance between his bully dog and my SCT, i doubt they will


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

well the cab is off the motor is apart and the go fast tow well parts are going in more pics to come























done so is far fresh oil cooler ford hg arp studs stc update, waiting on the brown truck for my tweaked injectors,turbo and ficm then it will be finish reassembly and track time


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

That was one beautiful truck ..... What's goin' on?


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

It's a planed refresh/ build up of a tow beast work truck sleeper goal is reliability an over 500 HP. But ran into a snag when the guy who was lettin me use his shop stopped lettin me use it after I already had the motor apart. So I went with plan B an pulled the cab with my buddy's bucket an buildin it up little by little as the parts come in. Should be back together in 2 weeks or so


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

man that looks good, sucks your buddy bailed on you with the shop.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have been down that same road as your truck. My last repair was much easier i traded it in for a chevy. No more ford junk in my fleet.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have been down that same road as your truck.I hope you plan on changing the oil cooler and HOP since you have gone that far get it done or you will be taking it apart again. My last repair was much easier i traded it in for a chevy. No more ford junk in my fleet.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

I did all the updates. As for 1 brand being better then the other I feel they ALL have their flaws. Fords work best for what I do. If Chevy gets the job done for you better then for that's good. I have a 04 Tahoe that runs like a top but since the day I got it it's had the factory characteristics of the wipers staying on till they feel like shutting off" my neighbors 05 1500 does the same thing" an my abs an traction control lights have been on since 50k so to me the truck has its quarks but I don't have a bad thing to say as its never left me stranded. I just look like a fool after a rain storm an I'm drivin with the wipers still on.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

fireside;1478073 said:


> I have been down that same road as your truck. My last repair was much easier i traded it in for a chevy. No more ford junk in my fleet.





fireside;1478074 said:


> I have been down that same road as your truck.I hope you plan on changing the oil cooler and HOP since you have gone that far get it done or you will be taking it apart again. My last repair was much easier i traded it in for a chevy. No more ford junk in my fleet.


Could you do us a favor and post that up a few more times? I'm not quite understanding.Thumbs Up


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

plowguy43;1478512 said:


> Could you do us a favor and post that up a few more times? I'm not quite understanding.Thumbs Up


HAHAHA!

OP: have you been running a tuner with a high hp tune? I had the block ripped down on my truck as well and its my understanding that seeing the spray patterns like that on the pistons is a sign the tuning has been ramped up a bit much. I may be wrong I have only read about that a few times.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

The truck has been tuned but not abused for 5000 miles that I have owned it. Previously my friends dad owned it an he driving harder then NASCAR hence why I pulled apart a runnin truck to refresh it


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like a fun prject, we had a 6.0 and got rid of it because it became an endless money pit and decided to stick with my 7.3's, but as usual I can't be satisfied with those so i recently bought an 09' 6.4PSD so far so good 30k and strong


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

I love my 6.0 partly because I understand their downfalls an fix them before problems witch is the same with the 7.3 the motor will run for ever but the auto trans is junk so one needs to deal with that no biggie either way. As for the 6.4 I got 3 and all are well an just about outta warranty so they are next on the list to be bulletproof and deleted


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

http://destroked.com/


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

My business partner try talking me into the same thing as we have all fords an hes an ole school dodge guy but I'd rather wrench on my straight piped v8 then listen to the obnoxiousness noise of a 5.9 this is all personal preference I have absolutely nothing against cummins.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

LOL you can put a muffler on them! or buy a common rail and you wont have the clatter (or have to shut it off at the drive-thru)

If I didnt have so many projects I would build a quad cab long bed ford with a Cummins. Its getting old replacing front ends parts on these old goats!


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Iv only driven a 01 dodge an it was stock an the drone bothered me. I test drove a 2012 6.7 dodge an it was a snale an the 150 miles I put on it in to days netted 11.5 where my ford is seeing 14.5 so that made me stay ford. I am by no means against cummins it's just not my cup of tea


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

trucks is back on the road, at first start i had to bad brand new injectors so thats what took so long> the truck is running knock on wood PERFECT i could not be happier Thumbs Up i do see tires going quick so gotta save some payup for that. ill post some videos when i get it all cleaned up.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Short clip for the nonbelievers  its a running like a champ the trans tho is hating life when i get my new tunes ill post more videos. keep in mind the truck still has a full stock exhaust an cat in place sound is all turbo and sb intake


----------

